# Atv trail near pontiac



## spowell (May 6, 2020)

Getting my son his first ATV this weekend and looking for a trail to ride near the Pontiac area. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Waterford parks has an ORV park


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

There's also Holly Oaks opening up before too long.

https://www.oakgov.com/parks/parksandtrails/holly-oaks-orv-park/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Uber-Schneider said:


> There's also Holly Oaks opening up before too long.
> 
> https://www.oakgov.com/parks/parksandtrails/holly-oaks-orv-park/Pages/default.aspx


i sent them an email asking a couple questions. One if their fee of use.. $15-$25 per vehicle or person.. Which one is it? I have a 2 seater quad that my wife and i like to ride on. So i asked if they allowed us to use both seats or if it's like silver lake where only one of us can ride it


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i heard back from them. if you machine is made for 2 people, you can ride two people on it. it would be $15 for the machine with 2 people on it


----------

